# Bil Jac Select dog food



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't understand why the star ratings would go up as the formulas change in this dog food, it seems like they use the exact same ingredients in almost the exact same order in every bag. The exact same, low-quality ingredients too, I might add.


----------



## tara_thorson (Jul 3, 2009)

I've used Bil Jac for 16 years and my vet can't beleive how healthy my dog is. 
You need to do better research before posting your information. This food has never been part of any dog food recall. Bil Jac only uses human grade meat, they do not use beaks, feathers or bones. Also I was told by the company that the corn is cooked at a high tempeture seperate from the meat so it is more digestable then rice, wheat or corn cooked by companies that make expandable kibbles. Also, are you aware that they do not spray on fat or flavoring? This food works!!


----------



## Rawfeederr1 (Nov 28, 2009)

It's not the absolute worst, but it is FAR from a healthy brand. 4 stars.

Tara: Just because your dog is doing well on this particularly crappy brand of food does not mean that Bil-Jac is healthy. I bet your dog's health would improve greatly if you started feeding an actual good brand of food!!!


----------



## Deb1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Who is doing the ratings above on Bil-jac, you are wrong! I am not a fan yet of Bil-jac but you are incorrect about the corn, this is not whole corn it is the kernel ground like cornmeal and cooked and yes it is very nutritious and digestible. You really should not be doing ratings if you are not going to do the homework and just make rash judgements. 
I have 4 show dogs and over 20 years have tried most premium dog foods most are okay but most also cause gas or digestive upset and you cannot change quickly. Did you know that you can switch your dog overnight to Bil-Jac and not have a problem Explain that! I think that alone says alot about the good quality and process of Bil-jac, which is also not extruded and just breaksdown in the stomach not blows up like 99% of all extruded dog foods that can cause bloat in many breeds. 
Rice is the number one grain in all dog foods and the premium dog foods. Rice even brown rice is a true filler it is cheap and has very little nutrition. I really think you need to take a honest approach to dog foods. 
deb


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Did you know that you can switch your dog overnight to Bil-Jac and not have a problem Explain that! I think that alone says alot about the good quality and process of Bil-jac, which is also not extruded and just breaksdown in the stomach not blows up like 99% of all extruded dog foods that can cause bloat in many breeds.

BECAUSE IT IS FULL OF Dried Beet Pulp WHICH MAKES A DOGS STOOL FIRM. AND I AM SURE THEIR STMACHS ARE KILLING THEM BUT THEY CAN'T TALK.

GEEZ LADY THAT HAS TO BE ONE OF THE DUMBEST POSTS I HAVE EVER SEEN, HERE. YOU OBVIOULY KNOW NOTHING ABOUT BLOAT.

http://www.globalspan.net/bloat.htm


----------



## Sheila_Nulin (May 14, 2011)

I don't know about the rating system, but I had a dachshund with terrible skin problem that I spent a lot trying to correct. I tried several Premium brands (eukanuba, nature's recipe, etc.) and no improvement. We were at the petstore and a demo lady gave us a sample bag of Bil Jac and coupons. I didn't expect much but went home and tried it. She loved it and had no problem switching over immediately. And, the wonderful thing - her skin condition started to clear up. I ran out one time and the place I went to didn't have it, so I got another brand - within a week the skin flared up again. No more scratching, no lost hair, no misery, I am a believer.


----------



## Brenda6 (Sep 9, 2011)

So far so good for us on Bil Jac (no more allergies or digestion problems) and we've also been reading labels and spending plenty on top brands before trying Bil Jac- Bil Jac breaks down for easy assimilation and digestion - do the water test yourself by putting dry kibble in a glass of water - Bil Jac compared to any other brand and see if those other brands break down. 

As for beet pulp and the topic of bloat - I've dealt with dog bloat and I've lost horses to colic. Beet pulp is actually one of the best things to feed a horse and keep them colic free. Given that horses are herbivores and have very delicate systems, there is no logic behind thinking beet pulp will give a dog bloat- that is nonsense - if anything, like with a horse, it will help their entire digestive system.


----------



## dogg (Aug 21, 2013)

I never thought that Eukanuba, or Nature's Recipe were PREMIUM dog foods. I will not give m dog anything with corn in it for 2 reasons, 1 it is high on the glysemic index, 2 it has caused hot spots on my dog. Once I switched to a non corn, and soy food his hot spots stopped. Lesson learned I just wish I would have looked and researched 6 years before.


----------

